# 210 Gallon Congo River Tank



## CtenopomaGhost (Jan 4, 2013)

Hey there all, new to the site and glad to be here, was looking for some advice for a new congo river biotype 210 gallon tank I have in the works.
Besides for a few oddballs like a Tamandua elephantnose and two Ctenopoma weeksii, my tank is mostly going to be highlighting six different compatible species of synodontis catfish and a school of Congo Tetras. With that being said,I am a big cichlid fan and was planning on adding two buffalo head Steatocranus casuarius as well. However, when I was at my lfs checking them out, I noticed some Steatocranus tinanti for the first time and found them very appealing as well. I was curious if anyone had experience with these fish and whether the two different species could get along in the same tank. I was planning on getting a pair of each so they would hopefully have some company, but was curious if you think two casuarius would get along with one tinanti, etc. I also was looking for some color for the tank and started to read that Jewel Cichlids are found in the Congo area as well, but I was not sure if that was incorrect and they were only in the lakes. Do you think a pair of Jewel's would be welcome in the mix? Tank is going to have as close to natural current as I can provide and all matching biotype plants and wood / stone shelter to the best of my ability. 
Please advise with any tips, this aquarium has been along time in the making for me and is finally starting to come together, appreciate any advice or info thanks!


----------



## Chromedome52 (Jul 25, 2009)

In a tank that size it shouldn't be a problem keeping a pair each of the two _Steatocranus_ species. As for the Jewels, the species known from the Congo are not as aggressive as the common Jewels, which are found much further north along the coast. You need to find _Hemichromis_ sp. "Moanda". I doubt that they actually live in the river, as they are more likely found in marshes and smaller streams. However, the same could be said for your _Ctenopoma_, as they aren't really riverine fish, either.


----------



## cichlid-gal (Apr 27, 2012)

I was just reading this article this week...didn't know if you had seen it as you mentioned current...I was intrigued by this idea of how to simulate the flow of a river...intakes on one side of the tank and outflow on the other, basically creating a one way current and feeding each other. Don't know how this would work but again, intriguing.

http://www.practicalfishkeeping.co.uk/content.php?sid=4922


----------



## Yael (Nov 25, 2012)

Current is a complex thing (spoken as a kayaker) - in most habitats that contain fish, the microcurrents are going to be what the fish key in on - things like eddies and wave areas will each have their own habitat.

Even in my 30 gal I have a prevailing current - UG with a power head at one end of the tank with a large center decoration. Current flows down the top back of the tank and then bounces off the end to create a flow along the front. The fish hang in the bounce flow waiting for food to be pushed to them. When they want to rest, they head for an area with a micro eddy along the center decoration or to get out of the flow altogether they head for some of the side caves.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

The challenge will be multiple substrate spawners in the tank, which is dependent upon the floor space/tank length.


----------



## CtenopomaGhost (Jan 4, 2013)

Thanks for all the advice everyone! I guess I should have been more specific in saying that my tank will not be focused completely like the Congo rapids in terms of water flow, but am attempting a best of both worlds scenario for the true river fish and the swamp marsh ones by creating a steady, but not overpowering flow. I am also very intrigued by the idea of an outflow from the tank and have been working with a friend of mine to create and aqueduct like system that cycles the outflow back into the opposite side of the tank to the powerhead. In terms of fish though, the jewel cichlids I had been looking at are Hemichromis sp. "Guinea I" are these the lesser aggressive type I am looking for?


----------



## CtenopomaGhost (Jan 4, 2013)

nevermind the guinea question i just found the moandas thanks


----------



## 7mm-08 (Jan 12, 2012)

cichlid-gal said:


> I was just reading this article this week...didn't know if you had seen it as you mentioned current...I was intrigued by this idea of how to simulate the flow of a river...intakes on one side of the tank and outflow on the other, basically creating a one way current and feeding each other. Don't know how this would work but again, intriguing.
> 
> http://www.practicalfishkeeping.co.uk/content.php?sid=4922


A while back I was reading about a setup very similar to this but they actually had a small sponge filter on each intake which I'm sure would make for excellent bio filtration. I'd love to give it a whirl with some native fish from the creeks and streams in my area.


----------



## cichlid-gal (Apr 27, 2012)

My husband works for the local public utility district which has a number of dams on the Columbia River. The utility district set up "riverine" systems (only 55G tanks) in the local schools. They stocked them with Salmon and Cutthroat and maybe some others species (husband not sure) and my husband thinks they put about 4 fish per tank. They put the big Eheims on the tanks with chillers. He is sure they did something for "river flow" but not sure what. I never got to see the tanks...would have loved to see them. The kids really enjoyed the project. Now we are waiting for the utility to put the filters up on their auction site...hoping they will do it soon..LOL..but you never know they could do some other type of "fish" project what with all the rules and regulations regarding fish and dams. Oh well...interesting stuff.


----------

